# Democrats Billionare Money Man George Soros Fined for driving Oil prices to $100



## KissMy

CNBC: Trading Group Fined for Driving Up Oil Price


> The U.S. futures regulator on Monday fined a commodity trading group $12 million for pushing crude oil to $100-a-barrel for the first time in 2008...
> 
> On the first day of trading in 2008, Gavilon bid a $100 for single contract oil that changed hands on the floor of the New York Mercantile Exchange even as the electronic market was trading at a substantial discount...
> 
> Gavilon, which is owned by investment firms General Atlantic, Ospraie Management and *Soros Fund Management*, will pay the majority of the fine.


----------



## lizzie

Wow, thanks for posting. I hadn't heard this story, but not surprised.  There are not many people on the planet that I will stoop to calling a scumbag, but he's on the list.


----------



## Mad Scientist

This story is a lie. Everyone knows the evil Oil Companies raised prices all by themselves in their greed for record profits. Truth Matters will agree I'm sure.

Soros donates to the democrat party, he's as pure as the driven snow. He didn't try to destroy the English Pound either. It's all lies I tell you, LIES!


----------



## lizzie

Mad Scientist said:


> This story is a lie. Everyone knows the evil Oil Companies raised prices all by themselves in their greed for record profits. Truth Matters will agree I'm sure.


 
Kinda funny how it all happened during a housing crisis in the US, and right before a presidential election.


----------



## Oddball

KissMy said:


> CNBC: Trading Group Fined for Driving Up Oil Price
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. futures regulator on Monday fined a commodity trading group $12 million for pushing crude oil to $100-a-barrel for the first time in 2008...
> 
> On the first day of trading in 2008, Gavilon bid a $100 for single contract oil that changed hands on the floor of the New York Mercantile Exchange even as the electronic market was trading at a substantial discount...
> 
> Gavilon, which is owned by investment firms General Atlantic, Ospraie Management and *Soros Fund Management*, will pay the majority of the fine.
Click to expand...

$12 million is a transaction fee for those jackholes, not any kind of punitive fine.


----------



## konradv

You don't mention ConAgra.  They seem to be the main player in the story.  Could it have been a ploy to drive up gas to make their ethanol investments more profitable?


----------



## CountofTuscany

What annoys me the most about this administration, who I admit to voting for, is that talked an amazing game. I was hearing mostly everything I wanted to hear from a candidate prior to the election. This seemed to be the administration we were going to need at this time and at this place. They told me all of the things I believed were wrong with previous administrations and seemed to have an understanding of how we got where we are.  Now that they have control they act contrary to thier pledge to us. 

This is a perfect example. The told us how the Bush administration allowed speculators to drive up oil prices and that it was a practice they would end. Here they are guilty of it themselves. This is what frustrates me.


----------



## Truthmatters

The fine, which was agreed by the CFTC and the current owners of the trading unit, comes more than two years after crude oil futures surged to a record $147 a barrel, prompting a CFTC investigation. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

do you understand what this means you asshole?


----------



## judyd

CountofTuscany said:


> What annoys me the most about this administration, who I admit to voting for, is that talked an amazing game. I was hearing mostly everything I wanted to hear from a candidate prior to the election. This seemed to be the administration we were going to need at this time and at this place. They told me all of the things I believed were wrong with previous administrations and seemed to have an understanding of how we got where we are.  Now that they have control they act contrary to thier pledge to us.
> 
> This is a perfect example. The told us how the Bush administration allowed speculators to drive up oil prices and that it was a practice they would end. Here they are guilty of it themselves. This is what frustrates me.



What?  It was under this administration that they fined this group for manipulating prices.  Do you believe bush or mccain would have done the same?  Bush apparently didn't even know that the price for gas was up to $4 a gallon.


----------



## Truthmatters

Awww I ruined your fun huh?


----------



## KissMy

judyd said:


> What?  It was under this administration that they fined this group for manipulating prices.  Do you believe bush or mccain would have done the same?  Bush apparently didn't even know that the price for gas was up to $4 a gallon.



Bush crushed these price manipulators when he opened the OCS. He is the only you are not paying over $8 a gallon right now. You are a fucking hack. It took time to legally pin these guys down with all their tricks & force them to pay a fine.


----------



## KissMy

Soros hedge fund invests $811m to buy Petrobras stake


> Billionaire investor George Soros bought an $811 million stake in Petroleo Brasileiro (Petrobras) in the second quarter 2008, making the Brazilian state-controlled oil company his investment fund's largest holding.



Obama Pays his Big Money Backer back with your tax dollars. He figured a pay-off deal in another country would go unnoticed.

Obama invested Billions in Brazil's Petro-Bross OCS drilling.


> You read that headline correctly. Unfortunately, the Obama Administration is financing oil exploration off Brazil.
> 
> The U.S. is going to lend billions of dollars to Brazil's state-owned oil company, Petrobras, to finance exploration of the huge offshore discovery in Brazil's Tupi oil field in the Santos Basin near Rio de Janeiro. Brazil's planning minister confirmed that White House National Security Adviser James Jones met this month with Brazilian officials to talk about the loan.
> 
> The U.S. Export-Import Bank tells us it has issued a "preliminary commitment" letter to Petrobras in the amount of $2 billion and has discussed with Brazil the possibility of increasing that amount.


----------



## Mad Scientist

KissMy said:


> Soros hedge fund invests $811m to buy Petrobras stake
> 
> 
> 
> Billionaire investor George Soros bought an $811 million stake in Petroleo Brasileiro (Petrobras) in the second quarter 2008, making the Brazilian state-controlled oil company his investment fund's largest holding.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Pays his Big Money Backer back with your tax dollars. He figured a pay-off deal in another country would go unnoticed.
> 
> Obama invested Billions in Brazil's Petro-Bross OCS drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> You read that headline correctly. Unfortunately, the Obama Administration is financing oil exploration off Brazil.
> 
> The U.S. is going to lend billions of dollars to Brazil's state-owned oil company, Petrobras, to finance exploration of the huge offshore discovery in Brazil's Tupi oil field in the Santos Basin near Rio de Janeiro. Brazil's planning minister confirmed that White House National Security Adviser James Jones met this month with Brazilian officials to talk about the loan.
> 
> The U.S. Export-Import Bank tells us it has issued a "preliminary commitment" letter to Petrobras in the amount of $2 billion and has discussed with Brazil the possibility of increasing that amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey! You're ruining our fun... with the facts!


----------



## KissMy

Truthdosentmatter (who is a shit eating fly paid by Obama with tax dollars), comes on here & defends that piece of shit Soros. 






Soros is a Convicted Criminal who profits by stealing from hard working citizens & their families with the help of the bigger piece of shit that attracts flies Obama who Soros bought the presidency for.






And Truthdosentmatter calls me an asshole because I exposed them. Well I guess thats what us assholes do is push out & expose shit so shit eating flies like you have something to eat! 

Counting the days until that POS Obama is gone!


----------



## CountofTuscany

What I find interesting is if you take a look at the price of oil over the last 10 years you see that under the Bush tenure oil did rise to incredibly high prices it rose gradually over a period of time. Then it dropped again. It rose again very quickly when the Obama Administration came into office. The rise was very steep.


----------



## KissMy

What drove oil prices up to $145.29? Here is a clue. This coincided with the "Peak Oil" media blitz. This Peak Oil scam has been going around for almost 100 years. Oil traders leased most of the oil tankers tying them up to restrict the transportation of oil to markets. They stored their oil in these tankers & parked them offshore so they would not count in inventory creating the illusion of an oil shortage. This is called "Floating Storage"

*What Event Happened on the very day oil stopped climbing past $145.29 & began its decline all the way down to $33.87? That is a $112 drop in oil prices!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FusqAtX0OJ8"]Oil Drops $112 because of this![/ame]

WOW! A $112 drop in oil prices! Amazing I Tell You, Utterly Amazing! If you think I am lying about the cause of the $112 drop, Check the date against the oil price charts. Now you see "Drill Baby Drill" worked. Don't you just hate it when Sarah Palin is smarter than you. *This stuck all those traders with ship loads of oil that they lost their ass on.* Now what event happened on the very day Oil Prices started to climb again from the $33 dollars. The Obama Administration took office threatening drilling restrictions to raise prices up to help his buddies make back their oil losses. Check The Charts!


----------



## KissMy

Soros has already cashed out on the Obama pay-off. He sold a huge amount of his Petrobras stake in the second quarter.


----------



## boedicca

Slap on the wrist.


----------



## uscitizen

Fined 12 million?  How much did they make?  Just a cost of doing business.  They should have been fined their profit from the scam + 12 million.


----------



## Old Rocks

If this action was illegal, then the people at the top at the time of the action, should have their total assets seized and distributed to those whom their actions harmed. A couple of cases like that would inspire some real ethics on Wall Street.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Soros is a despicable, wealthy elitist who, like D. Rockefellar, seems destined to live forever.


----------



## California Girl

Old Rocks said:


> If this action was illegal, then the people at the top at the time of the action, should have their total assets seized and distributed to those whom their actions harmed. A couple of cases like that would inspire some real ethics on Wall Street.



Meanwhile, back in the real world.... where seizing the assets of a private company - no matter how unethical - is against every ideal on which our nation was founded....

Wanna know who's pulling Obama's strings? Meet the puppetmaster.... George Soros.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Yawn.

So typical of con men, who so desperately need an entity to identify and blame for all that ails their paradigm of gluttonous consumption.

That's quite the extrapolation you allude to there, kissie. A Soros entity is ONE of three firms that owns part of ONE of the parties at fault. Must just mean that GS is responsible for the oil price shock of 2008.

Had nothing to do with Saudi's nosediving capacity, nor Iran's, Indonesia's, North Sea's, Mexico's, Russia's and on and on and on. Yeah, oil price volatility is all the fault of that liberal philanthropist. Nevermind the geological or socio-economic data or anything.



Reactionary much? Gain some perspective, and think before posting. Tool.


----------



## Old Rocks

Peak oil is a term that dates back to King Hubert.

King Hubbert : The peak petroleum and gaz

II. The peak of production US.**
1). The peaks of production :
From 1949, he works on the idea of peak of production of the petroleum and the gas (but also metals, coal, and uranium). He finds a mathematical solution of the problem in 1956. Idea is that the natural resources are in limited quantity, and that with their production they will spend sooner or later by a peak of production, then to decline bit by bit. The work of King Hubbert consists in calculating the date of these peaks of production. In contrast all the optimistic approaches of time, he predicts, in 1956, the peak of the production of the petroleum and the gas of United States for 1970. Administration US will not take into account his works, and one recognizes the correctness of its calculations on the peak of production of the petroleum and the gas in United States only in 1973.
2) The peak of production of the petroleum in the United States took place:
Here is King Hubbert's graph about the future of the production of the petroleum and natural gas in United States in 1956.


----------



## Charles_Main

The scum bag has also been moving out of the Market and into Bonds so He can be positioned to make out big when the Market collapses like He knows it will.


----------



## KissMy

Obama funneled US Taxpayers money through Petrobras to pay-off Billionaire George Soros.

Now Obama is now grandstanding to raise taxes on US Citizens.

Go Figure!


----------



## FactFinder

We have record levels of supply. 

Oil is still being gouged by hedge funds and large institutional retirement funds. Based on our current supply and demand levels oil should be in the neighborhood of $30.00/bbl.

Yet Congress will not do anything because they are funded by those same interests. The irony is that as long as they are raking the middle class and poor over the coals they are their own worst enemy. The economy will not come back till prices get back in balance. People have no comfort or confidence level and the glutted price of energy is a large contributing factor in that. 

We either need deflation to bring the base necessities back to affordabilty for the average person or we need wages to rise to the levels necessary to support mortgages and costs this incredibly high. 

In those problems there is noone to blame but the greed mongers of the markets and a collusive government.


----------



## uscitizen

The higher oil prices makes the GDP look better.


----------



## JiggsCasey

FactFinder said:


> We have record levels of supply.



this means absolutely nothing.

we also have record levels of demand.


----------



## CountofTuscany

FactFinder said:


> We have record levels of supply.
> 
> Oil is still being gouged by hedge funds and large institutional retirement funds. Based on our current supply and demand levels oil should be in the neighborhood of $30.00/bbl.
> 
> Yet Congress will not do anything because they are funded by those same interests. The irony is that as long as they are raking the middle class and poor over the coals they are their own worst enemy. The economy will not come back till prices get back in balance. People have no comfort or confidence level and the glutted price of energy is a large contributing factor in that.
> 
> We either need deflation to bring the base necessities back to affordabilty for the average person or we need wages to rise to the levels necessary to support mortgages and costs this incredibly high.
> 
> In those problems there is noone to blame but the greed mongers of the markets and a collusive government.



Great points. Oil was the culprit responsible for the recent crash. Yes, there were many risky loans out there and people were living on the edge, but they were still hanging on. Extremely high oil/gas prices broke the bubble. People could no longer survive on the edge and everthing started to come crashing down. It will stay down until prices get in line with earnings.

You can't afford to live let alone save if you are lower class or even most middle class today. Prices on everything have gotten out of line. Until they get back in line, until jobs begin to return, there will be no economic recovery.


----------



## daveman

Funny how when the left talks about eeeevil rich people, they always forget about Soros.

No enemies on the Left.


----------



## JiggsCasey

daveman said:


> Funny how when the left talks about eeeevil rich people, they always forget about Soros.



They do? They "forget" him? How so, exactly? Or, if you prefer, how is Soros "evil," in your curious view?

Are you feigning indignant again, like your camp does at every turn?


----------



## California Girl

JiggsCasey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how when the left talks about eeeevil rich people, they always forget about Soros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do? They "forget" him? How so, exactly? Or, if you prefer, how is Soros "evil," in your curious view?
> 
> Are you feigning indignant again, like your camp does at every turn?
Click to expand...


George Soros collapsed the economy of Britain - for financial gain. Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons lost their homes, their savings, everything - just so he could make money. You may not describe that as evil, but I do.


----------



## JiggsCasey

California Girl said:


> George Soros collapsed the economy of Britain - for financial gain.



No, he didn't. The economy of Britain did it to itself. He simply bet on it. All England had to do was raise its own interest rates, but it refused.



California Girl said:


> Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons lost their homes, their savings, everything - just so he could make money. You may not describe that as evil, but I do.



I see... So, short selling and betting against a stock or currency is a noble free market practice, unless of course, some liberal philanthropist is engaging in it. Then it's evil. Noted.

It's interesting that unbridled, free market capitalism is noble for your heroes, but not the ever-rare left-leaning free traders. 

I don't like any of that derivatives crap, but you'd better be willing to call all the rest of them "evil" when they all do it. Including Wall St. executives who made out like bandits under Boy King's reign of deregulation, cooked books and SEC impotence.

More situational ethics, FTW!!


----------



## KissMy

Glen Beck & I have exposed the facts that BP & Soros invested in Petrobras before Obama invested over $2 Billion of taxpayer money in Petrobras & banned Gulf oil production in order to drive up BP & Soros investments so they could cash out.

So now that the Obama administration has paid off his friends & is feeling the heat from all this exposure they will be announcing the lifting of the drilling ban in the Gulf soon. Keep an eye on the news & oil prices.


----------



## daveman

KissMy said:


> Glen Beck & I have exposed the facts that BP & Soros invested in Petrobras before Obama invested over $2 Billion of taxpayer money in Petrobras & banned Gulf oil production in order to drive up BP & Soros investments so they could cash out.
> 
> So now that the Obama administration has paid off his friends & is feeling the heat from all this exposure they will be announcing the lifting of the drilling ban in the Gulf soon. Keep an eye on the news & oil prices.



Obama ends deep-water drilling ban


----------

